# Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade, Xbox-App, DirectX 12 - Alle wichtigen Infos für PC-Spieler



## Gast1669461003 (21. Januar 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade, Xbox-App, DirectX 12 - Alle wichtigen Infos für PC-Spieler* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Kostenloses Upgrade, Xbox-App, DirectX 12 - Alle wichtigen Infos für PC-Spieler


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

Für mich eine Enttäuschung und ihr Versprechen wurde nicht eingehalten.

Als reiner PC Spieler ist man genau so arm dran wie davor auch.
Microsoft... setzen 6! 

Ein besseres DirectX ist selbstverständlich.
Kostenloses Upgrade? Naja... wer sich mit kostenlosem locken lässt
Xbox App? Noch mehr Social Kram? Gähn..
Cortana? Naja wers braucht...
Neuer Browser? Uninteressant
"Holo"? Ganz nett aber in meinen Augen noch kleinerer Markt als Virtual Reality 
Dieses "Meeting" Konzept ist ganz cool aber für mich persönlich uninteressant.


----------



## BiJay (21. Januar 2015)

Am wichtigsten ist wohl DirectX 12. Wie viel Unterschied es dann genau von der Leistung her machen wird, muss sich noch zeigen. Die Xbox App ist eine nette Spielerei für diejenigen mit mehreren Geräten, insbesondere einer Xbox One. Ist jetzt natürlich nichts großes, wie man von den Aussagen vor dem Event hätte vermuten können, aber das ist eh nur PR Gelabber. Ich selbst hatte da keine großen Erwartungen. Ich finde es schon gut, dass überhaupt über PC Gaming gesprochen wurde.

Mich persönlich interessiert Cortana und würde es gern mal ausprobieren, wie es so mit der deutschen Sprache klappt. Sprackerkennungssoftware habe ich vorher schonmal probiert und fand sie durch die Lernfähigkeit sogar sehr gut, nur im Alltag selten von Nutzen. Vielleicht sieht das mit einer direkt im System integrierten Software mit vielen Features anders aus.

HoloLens sah in der Vorstellung wirklich beeindruckend aus. Auch wenn ich mir selbst nicht vorstellen könnte, sowas oft zu nutzen, find ich die Idee an sich sehr cool. Und ich bin gespannt, was damit alles so möglich sein wird.

Und an Doomkeeper: Warum ist man als PC Spieler arm dran? Was kann man denn auf dem PC nicht, was eine Konsole stattdessen kann? Gerade mit Drittsoftware ist doch eigentlich alles möglich.


----------



## schmoki (21. Januar 2015)

Xbox-app: Hätten sie noch angekündigt, dass man sich auch ohne xbox gegen einen entsprechenden preis spiele auf den pc streamen lassen kann, hätte ich womoglich die xbox-app gut gefunden. So bringt sie allerdings dann doch eher wenig. Eventuell hilfreich für leute die eine xbox one besitzen und sich das zu freunden streamen lassen das man dort am pc ne runde daddeln kann, mehr aber scheinbar auch nicht. Wobei man dann immernoch die kontroller mit schleppen muss und auch noch dran denken muss, die Konsole bei sich zu Hause an zu lassen. Dann hätte man wohl auch direkt die ganze konsole einfach mitnehmen könnte 

DirectX12: liegt leider nicht an microsoft ob das Vorteile bringen wird, da die verschiedenen developer dies ja benutzen müssen. Ist bei DX11 ja nicht so gut gelaufen  

HoloLense: Ich finds gut, dass mehr Firmen in den Bereich einsteigen. Nur so entwickeln sich technologien auch schneller weiter. Allerdings würde ich die Technology nicht wirklich "Holo" nennen, da zum betrachten jeder ein Device braucht. Dadurch entfallen viele Vorteile von dem "Holo", was man so aus filmen kennt.

Cortana: Wurde in der Demonstration natürlich stark aufgeschönt. Im Prinzip haben sie einfach die Windows-Suche durch Sprachbefehle steuerbar gemacht (hat der typ zumindest als weltneuheit deklariert). Ich fühl mich schon komisch, wenn ich alleine im Raum bin und meinen Fernsehr per Sprachbefehl anmachen möchte. Daher für mich eher uninteressant. Da sich der Markt der Sprachsteuerung aber scheinbar weiter entwickelt scheinen das viele Leute zu nutzen :o


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Und an Doomkeeper: Warum ist man als PC Spieler arm dran? Was kann man denn auf dem PC nicht, was eine Konsole stattdessen kann? Gerade mit Drittsoftware ist doch eigentlich alles möglich.



Naja hier gehts um Microsoft und ihre Ignoranz gegenüber den eigenen PC Gamern.
Der PC Spieler hat heute keinen einzigen Mehrwert zu hören bekommen und somit hat Microsoft wieder nix getan um die PC Platform zu stärken.


----------



## Slayer1992 (21. Januar 2015)

Na dann ist ja klar wieso Let's Playern das verwenden die Spieletitels im Videotitel untersagt wird. Damit man die Microsoft Spiele als Let's Play findet muss man die blöde XBox app benutzen, die für jeden nicht-xBone-Besitzer völlig überflüssig ist. Schon mal was von Geforce Experience oder der AMD app (raptr) gehört ? Genau damit kann man schon länger Spiele ohne Kostenpflichtige Programme aufzeichnen (ebenfalls die letzen 30 sec oder so (automatisch)). In Sachen Gaming hat M$ absolut nix neues gezeigt. Den Aktivitäts-feed gibt es zum beispiel auch schon ewig bei Steam (sowie Screenshots und neuerdings auch Streams). Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso ich die Xbox app benutzen sollte und in Sachen PC Gaming war das mal wieder ein tritt in die Magengrube. Wer soll denn bitteschön am PC einen Xbox titel Streamen der auf dem PC besser aussieht und flüssiger läuft ? (Abgesehen von den Exclusives die man an einer Hand abzählen kann).


----------



## Onlinestate (21. Januar 2015)

Was hättet ihr euch denn von Microsoft gewünscht? Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre komplette Austauschbarkeit von XBox und PC. Also XBox Spiele nativ auf dem PC und umgekehrt. Aber da hätten der Rest der Industrie wohl was dagegen. 
Ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, was Microsoft machen sollte um den PC zu stärken. Die gezeigten Dinge sind nette Extras, die ich nicht unbedingt brauche aber nicht schlecht finde.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr euch denn von Microsoft gewünscht?



Dass Microsoft ihre PC Platform nicht so langweilig behandelt 
Wir PC *Spieler* sind zum Teil alle Windows User und viele von uns würden auch gerne das ein oder andere Xbox exklusive Spiel spielen.

Mit der damaligen Einführung von Xbox & der Halo Exklusivität, hat Microsoft entschieden die PC Platform als Spieleplatform nicht mehr aktiv zu unterstützen... bis heute  
Wenn sie jetzt so stark von ihrem DX 12 schwärmen, erwarte ich schlichtweg dass *mindestens.* all ihre Inhouse Produktionen ebenfalls für den PC entwickelt werden.

Solange sie den PC nicht mit Spielen unterstützen wollen ist alles nur heiße Luft (wie erwartet)


----------



## belakor602 (21. Januar 2015)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr euch denn von Microsoft gewünscht? Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre komplette Austauschbarkeit von XBox und PC. Also XBox Spiele nativ auf dem PC und umgekehrt. Aber da hätten der Rest der Industrie wohl was dagegen.
> Ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, was Microsoft machen sollte um den PC zu stärken. Die gezeigten Dinge sind nette Extras, die ich nicht unbedingt brauche aber nicht schlecht finde.



Genau das habe ich gehofft. Ich habe es zwar nicht erwartet, aber einfach erhofft das Microsoft diesen Schritt wagt. Was solls. Wenn sich SteamOS oder irgendein Unix-basierendes OS irgendwann mal als Gamingtauglich etabliert steig ich eh um. Das einzige was mich an Windows bindet ist Gaming. Hoffentlich nicht mehr lange.


----------



## TheFelix (21. Januar 2015)

Das streamen von der Xbox zum PC finde ich persönlich ziemlich hilfreich . Wenn die Xbox z.B im Wohnzimmer aufgestellt ist , man zocken will , aber jemand Fernsehen möchte , kann man es einfach auf sein Notebook/Desktop/ streamen und die andere Person kann trotzdem noch fernsehen. (Ähnlich wie bei der WiiU mit dem Gamepad)


----------



## Chronik (21. Januar 2015)

Find ich klasse das die Win 7 besitzer auch noch die möglichkeit haben.

"Das verlockende Angebot gilt also lediglich im ersten Jahr nach Erscheinen von Windows 10."! Wann wird den Windows 10 released?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Januar 2015)

Man kann Xbox One-Spiele mit einer Xbox One, die man natürlich besitzen muss, auf den PC streamen ... WoW.
Na wenn das das angekündigte Engagement für PC-Spieler ist, dann gute Nacht.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man kann Xbox One-Spiele mit einer Xbox One, die man natürlich besitzen muss, auf den PC streamen ... WoW.
> Na wenn das das angekündigte Engagement für PC-Spieler ist, dann gute Nacht.



Ihre Ankündigungen betreffen zwar den PC aber nicht den PC User per se.
Microsoft scheint anscheinend immer noch nicht verstanden zu haben wie man den eigenen PC sinnvoll unterstützt.


----------



## Enisra (21. Januar 2015)

naja, macht Sinn die Leute von 7 auf 10 ziehen, wo ja viele Leute sich so viele Dinge über Win8 einbilden


----------



## belakor602 (21. Januar 2015)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Man kann Xbox One-Spiele mit einer Xbox One, die man natürlich besitzen muss, auf den PC streamen ... WoW.
> Na wenn das das angekündigte Engagement für PC-Spieler ist, dann gute Nacht.



Das einzige was es noch halbwegs besonders machen würde, wäre wenn die Spiele mit Maus und Tastatur steuerbar wären. Höchstwarscheinlich aber nicht.
Ich bin auch höchst enttäuscht. Es gab ein Voting im Killer Instinct Forum ób Killer Instinct einen PC Port erhalten soll. Dieser wurde von Adam Green von Microsoft "anerkannt" und er hat gesagt dass Microsoft es mitverfolgen wird. Das Ende des Votings wurde auch von Adam Green auf dem 10 Jänner glaube ich gesetzt knapp vor dieser Konferenz. Deswegen hatte ich Hoffnung geschnürt dass Killer Instinct vielleicht als erstes von meherern X1 - Exclusives für den PC angekündigt wird.

Bin schon derb enttäuscht dass es nicht mal ein einziges Spiel ist.


----------



## s4unit (21. Januar 2015)

Warum soll man sich Xbox one Spiele auf den PC streamen?  Wo ist da die Logik? Echt armselig Microsoft.
Wenn, dann müsste es schon umgekehrt sein.


----------



## Emke (21. Januar 2015)

Mit Windows 10 ein eingebauter Emulator für 360/One spiele (auch wenn Gamepad pflicht), das wäre etwas


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. Januar 2015)

Emke schrieb:


> Mit Windows 10 ein eingebauter Emulator für 360/One spiele (auch wenn Gamepad pflicht), das wäre etwas



Nein! Dann lieber richtige PC Umsetzungen der Spiele. 

Das mit dem kostenlosen Upgrade ist aber eine gute Sache. Wo ist da eigentlich der Haken dabei? Ich meine, da verdienen sie ja nichts.


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das mit dem kostenlosen Upgrade ist aber eine gute Sache. Wo ist da eigentlich der Haken dabei? Ich meine, da verdienen sie ja nichts.



Und deswegen sage ich ja dass man sich da nicht locken sollte  
Die schlechten Seiten werden erst noch auftauchen. Außerdem muss MS irgendwas machen um die Win 7 User zum Wechseln zu animieren, um später verkünden zu können wie "unglaublich toll" Windows 10 auf dem Markt ankommt 
Bei kostenlosen Sachen bin ich lieber zehn mal vorsichtig.


----------



## salix911 (21. Januar 2015)

Natürlich verchenken sie das teil,selbst wenn nicht bin ich mir sicher das sie eine Crack anleitung rausgebracht hätten  
Die wollen den Markt um Jeden preiß halten und WIN10 Etablieren,und alle ihre sachen (handy,Tab,PC)  Vernetzt wissen.

Von all dem Interessiert mich wirklich nur die Holobrille,klingt ganz cool.
Ich bin eh so ein tech Freak und kann von dem sch***  nicht genug bekommen.
Ich bleib aber selbst auch erst noch bei Win7,sehe noch kein grund es haben zu müssen,wenn es den gut ist und ich es wirklich zum Zocken brauche,bin ich auch bereit zu zahlen.


----------



## Xaleks (21. Januar 2015)

Hm, ich weiß nicht wieviele von euch den Stream überhaupt angeschaut haben, aber ich hab den Phil Spencer Teil
angeschaut. Alles danach interessierte mich nicht.

Was im pcgames Artikel nicht dabei war die Tatsache dass Spencer und die Mitarbeiterin der Lionhead Studios Fable gezockt haben.
Und zwar nicht als Stream sondern Sie hat auf der XBox One das Spiel gespielt und er ist über die Freundesliste in der PC-App gejoint.
Er hat es also am PC gespielt und nicht von irgendeiner Box gestreamt.
Und ich glaube nicht, dass das auf Fable Legends eingeschränkt wird. Denk zukünftige MS Exclusives könnten so aufgebaut sein bzw. eventuell sogar für
beide Plattformen erscheinen.

Und beim Streaming sprach Phil explizit davon, dass man so die* bereits existierende* Spielesammlung auf ein Windows 10 Gerät streamen kann.

Nicht alles gleich schwarz malen. Im Bericht stand dieser Umstand nicht drin und die Hälfte aller, die hier wieder die Klappe aufreißen haben ihre
Infos nur aus diesem (unvollständigen) Bericht.

Edit: Auf einer anderen Newsplattform steht bereits dass Fable für den PC angekündigt wurde... . Wieso sollten also nicht auch noch andere Exclusives folgen?..


----------



## doomkeeper (21. Januar 2015)

Xaleks schrieb:


> Hm, ich weiß nicht wieviele von euch den Stream überhaupt angeschaut haben, aber ich hab den Phil Spencer Teil
> angeschaut. Alles danach interessierte mich nicht.
> 
> Was im pcgames Artikel nicht dabei war die Tatsache dass Spencer und die Mitarbeiterin der Lionhead Studios Fable gezockt haben.
> ...



Es war nur Crossplay zwischen den Platformen so wie ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Das gleiche hat Microsoft schon damals mit Vista / Games for Windows Live probiert und es ist gescheitert


----------



## DAmado (21. Januar 2015)

Da muss ich doch herzhaft lachen wenn Leute meinen Windows würde hauptsächlich für Gamer entwickelt. Wenn 25% der verkauften Versionen auf einem Gaming-PC laufen dann wäre das schon viel.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (21. Januar 2015)

Ok, Fable Legends scheint tatsächlich für PC zu erscheinen. Zeitgleich mit der Xbox One-Version.
Aber natürlich Win10 exklusiv.
https://www.fablelegends.com/news/fable-legends-is-coming-to-windows-10-pc
https://www.fablelegends.com/news/got-questions-about-windows-10?from=/

Wenn Microsoft diese Ankündigung jetzt noch für Rise of the Tomb Raider macht, dann fange ich vielleicht an ihnen zu glauben.


----------



## DAmado (21. Januar 2015)

Xaleks schrieb:


> Was im pcgames Artikel nicht dabei war die Tatsache dass Spencer und die Mitarbeiterin der Lionhead Studios Fable gezockt haben.
> Und zwar nicht als Stream sondern Sie hat auf der XBox One das Spiel gespielt und er ist über die Freundesliste in der PC-App gejoint.
> Er hat es also am PC gespielt und nicht von irgendeiner Box gestreamt.
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass das auf Fable Legends eingeschränkt wird. Denk zukünftige MS Exclusives könnten so aufgebaut sein bzw. eventuell sogar für
> beide Plattformen erscheinen.



Für Fable Legens ist schließlich auch das zusammenspielen von Xbox und PC angekündigt, also hat das wenig mit Windows zu tun sondern einfach nur damit das es vom Spiel unterstützt wird.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habs mir nicht angeschaut, aber kann jemand was dazu sagen wie es in Punkto Anpassung aussieht? Mir persönlich sagen diese bunten Kacheln in verschiedenen Farben und unnötige Apps einfach nicht zu und das sind die Sachen die ich bei einem Wechsel am liebsten als erstes deaktivieren würde.

Für mich ist ein Betriebssystem in erster Linie ein Werkzeug und nichts anderes. Ich hol mir ja auch keinen internetfähigen Staubsauger mit dem ich twittern kann.


----------



## BiJay (22. Januar 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Ich habs mir nicht angeschaut, aber kann jemand was dazu sagen wie es in Punkto Anpassung aussieht? Mir persönlich sagen diese bunten Kacheln in verschiedenen Farben und unnötige Apps einfach nicht zu und das sind die Sachen die ich bei einem Wechsel am liebsten als erstes deaktivieren würde.



Ja, das kannst du deaktivieren.


----------



## Goldbaersche (22. Januar 2015)

Könnte die Xbox App nicht ein neues GfWL werden? Oder arbeitet Microsoft inzwischen enger mit Steam zusammen? Darüber hat der Präsentator ja auch ein Civ gestartet. Wie sieht das bei dem neuen Fable aus?


----------



## nerdone (22. Januar 2015)

Kurz dachte ich: genial, xbox one spiele auf dem pc. Nach der Erkenntnis dass es nur ein "inhome" streaming ist leider die Ernüchterung. Das ist absolut sensless.


----------



## batesvsronin (22. Januar 2015)

jemand möchte xbox zocken, du aber willst GZSZ kucken, geht dieser jemand an den PC und zockt dort. Ist schon ok das Feature... wenns dann noch andersrum ginge, das wäre richtig gut! Dann käm für mich auch ne Xbox in Frage...


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2015)

irgendwie schön zu sehen wir Kurzsichtig doch manche über das Streaming denken und von dem Standard Set-Up ausgehen
Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal überlegt, das es auch Tablets oder Laptops gibt?
Was ist mit der einfachen Situation noch im Bett einmal eine kleine Runde auf dem alten Laptop zu zocken oder sich da was auf´s Tablet zu streamen?

Das ist doch das gleiche in Grün wie bei Steam oder Vita/playse oder WiiU,
aber hier soll es doof sein? Ernsthaft?

Nein danke, ich halte mich lieber an reale Kritikpunke


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (22. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie schön zu sehen wir Kurzsichtig doch manche über das Streaming denken und von dem Standard Set-Up ausgehen
> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal überlegt, das es auch Tablets oder Laptops gibt?
> Was ist mit der einfachen Situation noch im Bett einmal eine kleine Runde auf dem alten Laptop zu zocken oder sich da was auf´s Tablet zu streamen?
> 
> ...



Es ist wie damals bei Sony da haben haben alle gejubelt, dass man nur mit der PS Vita und Sony Smarthphones  streamen kann. Jetzt wird gehatet, weil man bei Microsoft nachzieht und man nun auf alle  Windows 10 Geräte streamen kann die einen weit größeren Ramen abdecken. Das Internet versteh ich nicht! 
Wie Enisra schon richtig sagt gibt es zig andere Situationen in der so ein Stream durchaus Sinn macht.  Ich z.B hab ich ein teures Lenkrad für den PC und könnte ein Forza auf den PC Streamen.  Das Lenkgrad wäre natürlich durchaus X-Box kompatibel aber normal zocke ich Sportspiele auf dem Sofa/Sessel vor dem Fernseher mit Gamepad und hab dort nur einen kleinen flachen Wohnzimmertisch wo sich kein Lenkrad befestigen lässt und ich meistens Rennspiele gerne am PC zocke, schon allein wegen der weit besseren Grafik. Leider sind manche Games aber nur exklusiv für XBox. 
Darüberhinaus zielt man auch mehr (wie Enisra schon anmerkte) auch mehr für Nutzer von Ultrabooks, Laptops, Tablets etc. die mal in einer anderen Umgebung ihr Lieblingsspiel zocken möchten. Gerade in größeren Familien die keine 5 Fernseher im Haushaben ein Vorteil.


Dann die Sache mit dem kostenlosen Upgrade von Win7,8 auf 10. Auch hier wird wieder grundlos gehated, dass die Sache einen Haken muss blabla. Allerdings haben viele Windows 8 bzw 8.1 das man damals auch fast geschenkt bekam und nicht weil es so schlecht war das man es sonst nicht hätte verkaufen können. Da ich nicht die genauen Zahlen kenne, gehe ich aber mal davon aus das es durchaus ein Zuschussgeschäft für Mircosoft werden wird, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es genügend PC Neukäfe gibt die dann ein Windows 10 vorinstalliert haben. Ich denke man zielt hier man auf neue Produkte die nur mit Windows 10 laufen/kommunizieren worunter auch die Streamingdienste unter Win10 Gerären. Damals ging Mircosoft mit Skype ein viel höheres Risiko ein und hatte damitz Erfolg. Außerdem kann es sich Mircosoft leisten 




doomkeeper schrieb:


> Naja hier gehts um Microsoft und ihre Ignoranz gegenüber den eigenen PC Gamern.
> Der PC Spieler hat heute keinen einzigen Mehrwert zu hören bekommen und  somit hat Microsoft wieder nix getan um die PC Platform zu  stärken.




Dann nenn uns doch ein Beispiel was Mircosoft hätte besser machen sollen außer das man Exklusiv Titel auch ohne Xbox spielen kann. Letzendlich war es nicht Mircosoft die den PC Markt geschwächt sondern wir Spieler selbst. Angefangen von Leuten die in unzähligen Foren Fragen stellten wie man Spiele installiert, warum die Grafik so schlecht aussieht, wieso man einen Blackscreen hat und und und. Viele hatten bzw haben keine Ahnung was sie mit dem PC überhaupt machen müssen und sind mit den vielen Konfiguratiosnmöglichkeiten überfordert die z.b ein Hardware Upgrade mitsichbringt. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung da ich das Beruflich gut 10 jahre mitmachen musste.
Die Konsequenz war das viele sich Konsolen gekauft haben wo sie nur ne Scheibe reinschieben und loszocken können.  Dazu kommt das Entwickler lieber auf Konsolen Proggen weil ihnen hier die Hardware der Leute bekannt ist und sie so das Maximale aus den Spielen rausholen können, dass dann auch alle zocken können. Spiele wie z.b Mordos Schatten die dann in PC Magazinen mit Überschriften wie "Spiel braucht 6GB VRam (Grafikkarte) auf dem PC führt auch nicht dazu das der PC attraktiver für die Mittelschicht wird.
Außerdem musste Mircosoft versuchen ihre Konsole attraktiver zu machen und halt ebenfalls exklusive Titel anbieten da es Sony lange vorher schon so betrieben hat und die Xbox was Verkäufe angeht immer unterlegen war bzw ist, bis auf monatliche Ausnahmen. Das dann zu torpedieren nur um paar Windowsgamer glücklich zu machen wäre logisch betrachtet bescheuert. Die Konsole dominiert im Gaming Sektor leider und man wird da auch nur schwer was gegen tun können.
Im übrigen hat Mircosoft mit Games for Windows ja versucht den PC als Spieleplattform zu stärken und hatte anfangs auch leichte Erfolge erzielen können, jedoch haben viele Spieler diesen Dienst abgestraft da diese DRM Maßnahmen einsetzten wie Produktschlüsselüberprüfung oder anfangs noch die Online Verbdinung zu Games for Windows etc. aber das alles hat nichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun da es quasi nur eine Art Addon war.

Wenn man ganz ehrlich sein muss ist Windows auch nicht dafür gedacht Gamer anzulocken auch wenn man das gerne meinen möchte sondern ist das Werkzeug für viele Millionen Menschen die es zum Arbeiten benutzen. Das man damit Filme, Musik und sogar Spiele sehen, hören und zocken kann ist da eine nette Zugabe die das Betriebsystem um ein paar Funktionen erweitert. Ich persöhnlich wüsste jetzt nicht was man tun könnte um PC Games noch attraktiver zu machen denn 1. kosten PC Spiele immer noch deutlich weniger. 2. Man hat bei einem potenten Rechner noch immer die weit bessere Grafik. 3. Bestimmten Genres lassen sich auf dem PC angenehmer zocken wie z.b Shooter, Rollenspiele ala Dragon Age, Strategiespiele und diverse MMORPGS wie Wow, Everquest, Teso,GW etc.
Da ich ziemlich viel Spiele und das in vielen Genres, kann ich nicht sagen das der PC am aussterben ist denn noch spielen Millionen Leute am PC vor allem in MMORPGS und Shootern und ist somit noch ziemlich attraktiv. Das einzige was man Mircosoft vorwerfen kann ist das sie immer nur auf Kokurenzprodukte reagieren statt selbst mal was neues auszuprobieren wie jüngst am Beispiel der Occulus Rift zu sehen aber auch das sind Dinge die nicht direkt das OS Betreffen.

Zu guter letzt freu ich mich dennoch auf Windows 10, natürlich weil es auch kostenlos ist aber VORALLEM wegen DX 12 auf das ich meine Hoffnung setze. Anders als bei DX 11 denke ich aber das man diesmal aber einen Erfolg erzielen wird sofern es gute und günstige DX 12 kompatible Karten geben wird. Ich zum Glück habe mir 2x die GTX 980 gekauft die DX 12 kompatibel ist (die 970 auch) und hab jetzt daher mind 2-3 Jahre Ruhe. Sollte es wirklich so sein das man für die gleiche Leistung  50% weniger Power braucht  (40% würden auch reichen) sogar noch länger und ich denke das ist auch ein Argument für Entwickler Spiele auf DX 12 zu optimieren um mehr aus ihnen zu holen. 
Die anderen genanten Features wie Sprachassistenten, verbesserte Benutzeroberfläche etc sind für mich nicht so wichtig, da ich das erstens kaum benutze und mir mein System sowieso wieder anders umbaue aber die Welt besteht ja nicht nur aus meiner Sicht und irgendwer hat sich solche Features mal gewünscht 

Puh langer Text aber mir war gerade langweilig da ich durch Neu/Vollmond eh nie gut und lange schlafen kann


----------



## belakor602 (22. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie schön zu sehen wir Kurzsichtig doch manche über das Streaming denken und von dem Standard Set-Up ausgehen
> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal überlegt, das es auch Tablets oder Laptops gibt?
> Was ist mit der einfachen Situation noch im Bett einmal eine kleine Runde auf dem alten Laptop zu zocken oder sich da was auf´s Tablet zu streamen?
> 
> ...




Doof nicht, was besonderes aber nicht und eine Enttäuschung auf dem Kontext bezogen. Denn der Kontext war, dass tolles für PC-Spieler angekündigt wird, aber dieses Feature rein für Besitzer einer Xbox interessant ist. Für PC-Spieler wurde rein gar nichts interessantes angekündigt. DX12 war das interessanteste aber das kannten wir schon. Ein typischer Fall von großen Versprechen, nix dahinter von MS.

Außerdem kannst du dir sicher sein dass 90% die hier meckern beim Sony-equivalent nicht gejubelt haben, ich höre heute zum ersten mal davon. Die meisten hier besitzen wahrscheinlich nicht mal eine Ps4. Ich besitze zwar ne Wii U aber das empfinde ich auch nur als Gimmick dass ich einmal genutzt habe und das wars. Wenn der Fernseher besetzt ist, zocke ich einfach am PC. Obwohl auch wenn der Fernseher frei ist, zocke ich meist am PC


----------



## USA911 (22. Januar 2015)

Nichts dabei, was mir als rein PC-Nutzer das Leben erleichtert oder auch nur ansatzweise mehr bietet als Win 7 momentan.Direct X 12 wird erst in 2-3 Jahren interesant, da es eh noch keine (mir bekannten) Spiele gibt die es vorraussetzen.

Größter Nachteil: Wir verknüpfen alles miteinander, damit alles alles kann, aber nichts seine stärken ausspielen kann und damit der Kunde noch einfacher instrumentalisiert wird (siehe Applejünger wo dann alles von dem einen Unternehmen sein muss, egal was Quali, etc. sagt...).
Siri abklatsch. Braucht keiner, wenn ich jemanden will, der mir bei meiner Terminplanung hilft, dann stell ich mir eine Sekretärin ein, die kann noch in der nicht genutzten Zeit selbstständig Arbeiten erledigen. Ansonsten kann mich mein Kalender jetzt schon an Termine erinnern...

Bis jetzt kein Grund auch nur ansatzweise das Betriebssystem zuwechseln, nur weil es ein neues gibt....

Vorallem, warum soll ich XBox-spiele auf dem PC Spielen, wenn ich eh schon eine X-Box habe? Oder kann ich dann den PC als 3. Controller benutzen um zu 3 zuspielen? (Warscheinlich nicht). Denn ein Spiel, was von XBox auf PC gestreamt wird zum spielen, wird wohl kaum, dann die Grafikleistung eines PC-Spiels entsprechen.... man will hier doch nur den PC Nutzern ein Produkt zusätzlich verkaufen, was man eigentlich nicht braucht, da der PC das gleiche Leistet oder sogar mehr!


----------



## USA911 (22. Januar 2015)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr euch denn von Microsoft gewünscht? Das einzige was ich mir wünschen würde, wäre komplette Austauschbarkeit von XBox und PC. Also XBox Spiele nativ auf dem PC und umgekehrt. Aber da hätten der Rest der Industrie wohl was dagegen.
> Ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, was Microsoft machen sollte um den PC zu stärken. Die gezeigten Dinge sind nette Extras, die ich nicht unbedingt brauche aber nicht schlecht finde.



-Einen gescheites Treibertool, womit ich einfach mein System auf aktuelle Treiber überprüfen und pflegen kann, ohne das ich 3 Anwendersoftware brauche
-Besseres Virentool
-mehr Systemsoftware um nicht auf Fremdanbieter zurück greifen zumüssen (Datenbankbrowser, gescheite Datei Editoren,....

es gibt da einiges, was für den Heimanwender oder PC-Spieler gemacht werden könnte...


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Vorallem, warum soll ich XBox-spiele auf dem PC Spielen, wenn ich eh schon eine X-Box habe? Oder kann ich dann den PC als 3. Controller benutzen um zu 3 zuspielen? (Warscheinlich nicht). Denn ein Spiel, was von XBox auf PC gestreamt wird zum spielen, wird wohl kaum, dann die Grafikleistung eines PC-Spiels entsprechen.... man will hier doch nur den PC Nutzern ein Produkt zusätzlich verkaufen, was man eigentlich nicht braucht, da der PC das gleiche Leistet oder sogar mehr!


Das Ganze ist höchstens interessant für Multiroom-Setups und Mehrpersonenhaushalte. Für mich also nicht. Eine Xbox will ich abgesehen davon auch nicht wirklich haben. Bleibt DirectX 12, WOW!
Vermutlich werde ich trotzdem meine beiden Rechner updaten, es kostet ja anscheinend nix. Aber zuerst werde ich abwarten, bis ich die Bedingungen ganz genau kenne. Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn auch eine saubere Neuinstallation möglich wäre. Das war früher auch mit Upgradelizenzen so, aber nach dem seltsamen 8.1 Update via Store (!) bin ich etwas verunsichert diesbezüglich. Wir werden es erfahren. Vielleicht sollen auf diesem Weg zukünftige OS-Updates verkauft werden, man weiss es nicht.

Edit: Gute Vorschläge, da hätte ich auch nichts gegen einzuwenden.


----------



## USA911 (22. Januar 2015)

Xaleks schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Was im pcgames Artikel nicht dabei war die Tatsache dass Spencer und die Mitarbeiterin der Lionhead Studios Fable gezockt haben.
> Und zwar nicht als Stream sondern Sie hat auf der XBox One das Spiel gespielt und er ist über die Freundesliste in der PC-App gejoint.
> Er hat es also am PC gespielt und nicht von irgendeiner Box gestreamt.



Na das stimmt mich jetzt als PC Spieler aber positiv. Ich kann ein Spiel was für eine Konsole programiert wurde auf meinem PC Spielen. Klasse, wie wäre es wenn anstelle eines Emulators für das Spiel, einfach das Spiel für PC programiert wird um somit die Leistungsfähigkeit und die Vorzüge des PC auszuspielen!
Das ganze ist doch nur ein schritt, den PC an die konsolen anzupassen um Produktionskosten zusparen, da man ja alles von einer Platform auf allem nutzen kann. Ergebniss: Es müssen sich alle Systeme an das schlechteste System im Verbund anpassen!!!


----------



## USA911 (22. Januar 2015)

HanFred schrieb:


> Vermutlich werde ich trotzdem meine beiden Rechner updaten, es kostet ja anscheinend nix..



Updaten werde ich es auch mal um zu testen, denn Original 7er DVD ist ja im Besitz und da kann man ja leicht wieder aufs alte System wechseln^^


----------



## HanFred (22. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Updaten werde ich es auch mal um zu testen, denn Original 7er DVD ist ja im Besitz und da kann man ja leicht wieder aufs alte System wechseln^^



Dito, einmal 7 (Spiele-PC) und einmal 8 (HTPC) hier. Wobei beides SB-Lizenzen sind, k.A. ob das Angebot auch für diese gilt.


----------



## USA911 (22. Januar 2015)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein Betriebssystem in erster Linie ein Werkzeug und nichts anderes. Ich hol mir ja auch keinen internetfähigen Staubsauger mit dem ich twittern kann.



Ohne das kannste Du noch Leben? Nach der heutigen Gesellschaft, kannst Du doch nur noch einen Haushalt führen, wenn alles digitalisiert wurde und miteinander verknüpft ist. Du musst doch per Handy wissen, wann der Staubsaugerbeutel voll ist. Da schaut man aufs Handy und nicht auf die anzeige am Staubsauger, die analog ist


----------



## USA911 (22. Januar 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> irgendwie schön zu sehen wir Kurzsichtig doch manche über das Streaming denken und von dem Standard Set-Up ausgehen
> Habt ihr eigentlich schon mal überlegt, das es auch Tablets oder Laptops gibt?
> Was ist mit der einfachen Situation noch im Bett einmal eine kleine Runde auf dem alten Laptop zu zocken oder sich da was auf´s Tablet zu streamen?
> 
> ...



Streaming braucht man nicht.... warum soll ich ein System ausbremsen, in dem ich von einem Leistungsschwächeren System was auf nem stärken System streamen ohne das ich ein mehr nutzen davon habe?
Bravestar z.B. will Forza am PC Spielen. Schön, das es durch Streaming ,möglich wäre. Es wäre aber auch möglich das Microsoft das Spiel für PC entwickelt und damit für den PC auchg ein mehrwert dawäre, in dem die Leistungsfähigkeit des PC ausgenutzt werden könnte? Es nutzt ja auch keiner ein V12 Motor in einer Ente, weil die Leistung gar nicht genutzt werden könnte, das gleiche ist beim Streaming. Es hilft nur den Unternehmen in dem man vorgaukelt das man (in dem Fall hier) mehr Spiele zuverfügung hat, da man ja XBox Spiele streamen kann, dadurch brauchen sie die ja nicht mehr für PC entwickjeln, kann ja wer will sie von der Leistungsschwächeren XBox streamen!

Ich sehe das ganze sehr kritisch, weil es ein Schritt zum einheitsbrei ist. Irgendwann kommt dann das Multiplayer bezahlsystem von den Konsolen zu dem PC und dann als letzter Schritt gibt es nur noch Spiele für Konsolen, die auch auf dem PC laufen, aber nicht mehr für den PC und dessen Leistungsfähigkeit hergestellt werden! Stärkere Systeme haben bei nem Verbund immer den nachteil, das es sich auf das schwächste Glied einstellen muß!


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

ich versteh die erwartungshaltung ggü microsoft überhaupt nicht.
die 'sollen' mir ein funktionierendes os hinstellen und sonst gar nichts.
das tun sie seit jahren, also bin ich zufrieden.
sonst erwarte ich überhaupt nix von ms.


----------



## belakor602 (22. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die 'sollen' mir ein funktionierendes os hinstellen und sonst gar nichts.
> das tun sie seit jahren, also bin ich zufrieden.



Das sei mal dahingestellt. Meine Erfahrung ist da nicht so rosig. Meine Definition von funktionierend ist ein bisschen anders


----------



## Malifurion (22. Januar 2015)

Oh man, Cloud, Streaming irgendwas, Cortana als Pseudo Überwachungssoftware getarnt in ein vorgescriptetes AI Spielchen. Das einzige was für mich interessant ist, ist Direct X 12 und dass das Update umsonst ist. Aber alles andere ist einfach nur schwachsinn. Apple macht den gleichen Müll. Mein MacBook Pro ist immer noch auf OS 10.08. da ich dieser Cloud nicht übern Weg traue. Bei Microsoft noch viel weniger als bei Apple.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Das sei mal dahingestellt. Meine Erfahrung ist da nicht so rosig. Meine Definition von funktionierend ist ein bisschen anders



ich glaube, seit es winxp gibt, hatte ich zumindest kein ernsthaftes problem mehr mit windows: läuft und läuft und läuft.


----------



## Orzhov (22. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Ja, das kannst du deaktivieren.



Dann gibt es wenigstens noch die Hoffnung auf ein schlichtes und funktionales Startmenü.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (22. Januar 2015)

Das Crossplay von Fable mit Xbox Spielern gefällt mir schonmal richtig gut, da können gerne mehr Spiele kommen. Vielleicht schaffen sie ja auch noch das Streamen von PC Spielen auf die Xbox.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Januar 2015)

Die Frage bei dem kostenlosen Upgrade wird sein, wie setzen die es um. Wird es von Win 10 wieder unterschiedliche Versionen geben? Bekommt man kostenlos nur die einfachste? Und wie läuft das Upgrade. Muss man dann beim Neu Aufsetzen des Rechners immer wieder erst Win 7 oder 8 drauf machen um dann Win 10 zu installieren so wie es beim Upgrade von XP auf Vista war?

Ansonsten seh ich das gelassen. Wenn es stabil läuft und schnell ist bin ich zufrieden.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2015)

Wenn wäre es fair wenn das gratis Upgrade so wäre. Home Premium-Nutzer bekommt vergleichbares HP-Paket von WIN 10, Professional bekommt Professional u.s.w.


----------



## Xaleks (22. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> Na das stimmt mich jetzt als PC Spieler aber positiv. Ich kann ein Spiel was für eine Konsole programiert wurde auf meinem PC Spielen. Klasse, wie wäre es wenn anstelle eines Emulators für das Spiel, einfach das Spiel für PC programiert wird um somit die Leistungsfähigkeit und die Vorzüge des PC auszuspielen!
> Das ganze ist doch nur ein schritt, den PC an die konsolen anzupassen um Produktionskosten zusparen, da man ja alles von einer Platform auf allem nutzen kann. Ergebniss: Es müssen sich alle Systeme an das schlechteste System im Verbund anpassen!!!



Das Spiel wurde auch für den PC angekündigt... . Steht auch nicht im Artikel, aber Mathias Dammes hat ja bereits Links hier rein gepostet dazu. Dh. ich denke das Spiel wird auch auf die Gegebenheiten am PC angepasst sein. Darüber hinaus soll es ja dank DirectX12 (Und damit läuft Fable wohl) einfach sein Spiele zu porten. Ich denke damit auch dass das Spiel effizienter wird in seiner Resourcennutzung. Ein weiteres GTA 4 wird man bei Fable ganz sicher nicht erleben.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (22. Januar 2015)

Ich sehe kein für Spieler wichtiges Feature. DX12 muss man eben sehen, ob zukünftige Spiele es vorrausetzen, was wohl vor allem davon abhängt, wie verbreitet das Betriebssystem sein wird (auf DX10 hat damals kein Schwein außer Microsoft gesetzt).

Ansonsten? ich kann X-Box-Spiele auf den PC-streamen? Wenn ich dafür ne XBox brauche, kann ich die auch auf der X-Box spielen. Und eine Spielfigur als Assistent? Da werden Erinnerungen an Karl Klammer wach...


----------



## SGDrDeath (22. Januar 2015)

USA911 schrieb:


> -mehr Systemsoftware um nicht auf Fremdanbieter zurück greifen zumüssen (Datenbankbrowser, gescheite Datei Editoren,....
> 
> es gibt da einiges, was für den Heimanwender oder PC-Spieler gemacht werden könnte...


Und deswegen führst du Dinge auf die ins OS sollen die 90% der Heimanwender und PC-Spieler gar nicht nutzen werden.


----------



## Davki90 (22. Januar 2015)

Tja, der PC ist doch nicht so tot, wie immer alle sagen! Gut so!


----------



## Enisra (22. Januar 2015)

Davki90 schrieb:


> Tja, der PC ist doch nicht so tot, wie immer alle sagen! Gut so!



nur weil irgendwelche Schwachköpfe etwas behaupten heißt es ja noch lange nicht, das es auch stimmt


----------



## battschack (22. Januar 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich gehofft. Ich habe es zwar nicht erwartet, aber einfach erhofft das Microsoft diesen Schritt wagt. Was solls. Wenn sich SteamOS oder irgendein Unix-basierendes OS irgendwann mal als Gamingtauglich etabliert steig ich eh um. Das einzige was mich an Windows bindet ist Gaming. Hoffentlich nicht mehr lange.



Ich hab Win8 und Linux min 17 installiert und spiele irgendwie in letzter zeit viel mehr mit linux.

Probier es einfach mal aus gib dir 1-2wochen zeit ein wenig rein zu kommen und dann gehen fast alle spiele mit Playonlinux+Wine 

Steam os wird wohl kein langes zukunft haben ohne steam kisten


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Dann nenn uns doch ein Beispiel was Mircosoft hätte besser machen sollen außer das man Exklusiv Titel auch ohne Xbox spielen kann.


Warum außer das? Das ist doch genau das was die PC User wollen. Sie wollen Microsofts Spiele ebenfalls auf Microsofts PC Platform spielen. 





> Letzendlich war es nicht Mircosoft die den PC Markt geschwächt sondern wir Spieler selbst.


Sorry aber das kannst du nicht ernst meinen 

Microsoft hat ihre eigene Platform absichtlich vernachlässigt und dies auch zugegeben. Die Konsumenten können nur das annehmen was angeboten wird und Microsoft hat für den PC gar nix mehr gescheited angeboten.
Im Gegenteil haben sie mit ihrer GfWl Kröte den PC mehr gegängelt als geholfen.


> Angefangen von Leuten die in unzähligen Foren Fragen stellten wie man Spiele installiert, warum die Grafik so schlecht aussieht, wieso man einen Blackscreen hat und und und. Viele hatten bzw haben keine Ahnung was sie mit dem PC überhaupt machen müssen und sind mit den vielen Konfiguratiosnmöglichkeiten überfordert die z.b ein Hardware Upgrade mitsichbringt. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung da ich das Beruflich gut 10 jahre mitmachen musste.


Sorry aber deine Punkte kann ich nur sehr schwer ernst nehmen...
Das ist schon fast absurd welche "Gründe" du hier aufzählst. 
Sowas gehört eben zum PC dazu und genau deswegen ist der PC auch so großartig wie er ist.

Microsoft war die eigene PC Platform über dem Kopf gewachsen und sie wollten ausschließlich nur noch ihre Xbox pushen. Ende der Geschichte.


> Die Konsequenz war das viele sich Konsolen gekauft haben wo sie nur ne Scheibe reinschieben und loszocken können.  Dazu kommt das Entwickler lieber auf Konsolen Proggen weil ihnen hier die Hardware der Leute bekannt ist und sie so das Maximale aus den Spielen rausholen können, dass dann auch alle zocken können. Spiele wie z.b Mordos Schatten die dann in PC Magazinen mit Überschriften wie "Spiel braucht 6GB VRam (Grafikkarte) auf dem PC führt auch nicht dazu das der PC attraktiver für die Mittelschicht wird.



Das liegt daran weil eben Microsoft u.a. ihre DirectX schlampig programmiert und die Entwickler in den letzten Monaten und Jahren ihren eigenen Weg einschlagen mussten.
Siehe Mantle und demnächst SteamOS / Linux OpenGL.
Microsoft hat den PC künstlich mehrmals ausgebremst und die Kritik an DirectX war oft genug deutlich zu hören.

Es gab schlichtweg keine Konkurrenz und Microsoft hat sich jahrelang auf ihrem schlechtem DirectX ausgeruht.


> Außerdem musste Mircosoft versuchen ihre Konsole attraktiver zu machen und halt ebenfalls exklusive Titel anbieten da es Sony lange vorher schon so betrieben hat und die Xbox was Verkäufe angeht immer unterlegen war bzw ist, bis auf monatliche Ausnahmen.


Genau darum gehts hier. Microsoft hat auf den PC gepfiffen und nur noch Xbox supported. Einzig und allein weil sie etwas vom Konsolenmarkt abhaben wollten und der PC ja bereits in ihrem Besitz gewesen ist.


> Das dann zu torpedieren nur um paar Windowsgamer glücklich zu machen wäre logisch betrachtet bescheuert.


Genau super bescheuert Bungie aufzukaufen obwohl es zuerst für den PC angekündigt war und sich die PC Spieler riesig gefreut haben
Super kundenfreundlich ab diesem Zeitpunkt Xbox Only zu supporten und auf die eigenen Millionen von Windows User zu scheißen  Da hast du recht.


> Die Konsole dominiert im Gaming Sektor leider und man wird da auch nur schwer was gegen tun können.


Na dann bin ich auf die Beweise zu dieser Behauptung gespannt.
Dass der PC vor wenigen Jahren unattraktiv war streite ich nicht ab, aber das kommt eben davon wenn der eigene Hersteller die eigene Platform nicht mehr aktiv unterstützt.
Der einzige der den PC aufbauen wollte war Valve / Steam und selbst das gibt Microsoft zu.


> Im übrigen hat Mircosoft mit Games for Windows ja versucht den PC als Spieleplattform zu stärken und hatte anfangs auch leichte Erfolge erzielen können, jedoch haben viele Spieler diesen Dienst abgestraft da diese DRM Maßnahmen einsetzten wie Produktschlüsselüberprüfung oder anfangs noch die Online Verbdinung zu Games for Windows etc. aber das alles hat nichts mit dem Betriebssystem zu tun da es quasi nur eine Art Addon war.


GfWl hatte nur einen theoretischen Mehrwert und das war Crossplay (was sie aktuell wieder versuchen) in jedem anderem Bereich war es eine reine Qual und nur ein Hinderniss.
Was bringt so ein Portal wenn Microsoft keine Spiele produziert, sondern nur noch Mauern errichtet?

Halo 2 war ebenfalls ein offensichtlicher Dx 10 Mist und sie haben sich mit diesem billigem Port selber ins Aus befördert.


> Wenn man ganz ehrlich sein muss ist Windows auch nicht dafür gedacht Gamer anzulocken auch wenn man das gerne meinen möchte sondern ist das Werkzeug für viele Millionen Menschen die es zum Arbeiten benutzen. Das man damit Filme, Musik und sogar Spiele sehen, hören und zocken kann ist da eine nette Zugabe die das Betriebsystem um ein paar Funktionen erweitert.


Wofür Windows gedacht ist ist erstmal völlig egal. Windows ist die Hauptplatform wenns um den Spielemarkt geht und sie haben die Verantwortung dafür zu tragen dass es weiterhin so bleibt.
Wenn sie schon DirectX durchgeboxt haben müssen sie auch zusehen dass dieser Bereich floriert und nicht stagniert.


> Ich persöhnlich wüsste jetzt nicht was man tun könnte um PC Games noch attraktiver zu machen denn 1. kosten PC Spiele immer noch deutlich weniger. 2. Man hat bei einem potenten Rechner noch immer die weit bessere Grafik. 3. Bestimmten Genres lassen sich auf dem PC angenehmer zocken wie z.b Shooter, Rollenspiele ala Dragon Age, Strategiespiele und diverse MMORPGS wie Wow, Everquest, Teso,GW etc.


Alle exklusiven Xbox Spiele  auch (wenn auch nachträglich) für den PC portieren. Spätestens mit Dx 12 hat Microsoft keine Ausrede mehr dass ein solcher Port zu viel Zeit und Geld kosten würde.
Auf dem PC sitzen Microsofts Kunden die genau so diese Spiele spielen wollen. Die Xbox ist quasi ein PC und mit Windows 10 sind es nahezu 2 völlig identische Systeme.

Mit Windows 10 haben sie endlich die Möglichkeit Xbox und PC zu kombinieren und all ihre Kunden gleichzeitig anzusprechen. Hier gibts keine Ausreden mehr.


> Da ich ziemlich viel Spiele und das in vielen Genres, kann ich nicht sagen das der PC am aussterben ist denn noch spielen Millionen Leute am PC vor allem in MMORPGS und Shootern und ist somit noch ziemlich attraktiv.


Der PC war noch nie so lebendig wie heute. Keine Sorge 



> Zu guter letzt freu ich mich dennoch auf Windows 10, natürlich weil es auch kostenlos ist aber VORALLEM wegen DX 12 auf das ich meine Hoffnung setze. Anders als bei DX 11 denke ich aber das man diesmal aber einen Erfolg erzielen wird sofern es gute und günstige DX 12 kompatible Karten geben wird.


Dx 12 ist wiederrum nur eine viel zu späte Antwort auf Mantle und SteamOS  
Was Dx 12 ab 2016 leisten könnte, wird Mantle und vor allem OpenGL dieses Jahr schon umsetzen und das kostenlos. (OpenGL zumindest)

Ich kann mir kein richtiges Urteil über Dx 12 bilden weil es letztendlich von den Entwicklern abhängen wird. Dx 11 ist bis heute kaum richtig unterstützt worden also bin ich da weniger euphorisch weil
Microsoft anscheinend bis heute nicht begreift was sie auf dem PC falsch machen...


> Ich zum Glück habe mir 2x die GTX 980 gekauft die DX 12 kompatibel ist (die 970 auch) und hab jetzt daher mind 2-3 Jahre Ruhe. Sollte es wirklich so sein das man für die gleiche Leistung  50% weniger Power braucht  (40% würden auch reichen) sogar noch länger und ich denke das ist auch ein Argument für Entwickler Spiele auf DX 12 zu optimieren um mehr aus ihnen zu holen.


Es gibt aber weitere Gefahren z.b.
- Werden die Entwickler schlampiger programmieren weil mehr Reserven verfügbar sind?
- Werden die Spiele jetzt so mit Schnickschnack zugehauen sodass die Einsparung der Auslastung dadurch kompensiert wird? Dann wären wir wieder bei + / - 0 Mehrwert was die Performance angeht, dafür aber eine bessere Optik.
Also bessere Optik mit gleicher Geschwindigkeit. -> Auslangslage wäre die gleiche wie heute.
- Wie teuer wird Dx 12 für die Entwickler werden? Die sparen heutzutage an so vielen Sachen und downgraden ihre Spiele lieber bevor sie die Technik völlig ausreizen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Für mich eine Enttäuschung und ihr Versprechen wurde nicht eingehalten.
> 
> Als reiner PC Spieler ist man genau so arm dran wie davor auch.
> Microsoft... setzen 6!
> ...



Wenn ich mir das so durchlese, hätte ich MS spontan eher eine 4 gegeben. 
Neues/besseres DirectX: Check
Xbox App: Social Kram? Nicht unbedingt. Eine nette Spielerei, die sich auch erst beweisen muss. Interessant nur für XBox One-User. Ehrlich gesagt hätte ich lieber eine App gehabt, mit der man Xbox 360 oder XBox exklusiveGames streamen kann.  
Cortana: Was ist das? 
Holo? 
Kostenloses Upgrade: Ist doch völlig okay. 

Eigentlich ist der Großteil lediglich Spielerei, die man als User nicht unbedingt braucht. Wichtig ist mir vor allem, wie gut sich Win10 bedienen lässt, wie die Performance bei Games aussieht und die Zuverlässigkeit. Und natürlich das neue DirectX. Ich glaube, "reine" PC-Spieler sind sowieso mittlerweile doch eher rar geworden.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Januar 2015)

microsoft hätte auch krebs heilen können. doomkeeper hätts' vermutlich trotzdem scheisse gefunden. 
seine abneigung gegen ms ist genauso groß, wie seine liebe zu valve. 
vielleicht besteht zwischen beiden dingen auch irgendein zusammenhang; kann man ja nicht ausschließen...



Spoiler



nur spaß doomkeeper. nicht gleich wieder ausrasten.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> microsoft hätte auch krebs heilen können. doomkeeper hätts' vermutlich trotzdem scheisse gefunden.
> seine abneigung gegen ms ist genauso groß, wie seine liebe zu valve.
> vielleicht besteht zwischen beiden dingen auch irgendein zusammenhang; kann man ja nicht ausschließen...
> 
> ...



Also beim provozieren warst du schonmal viel besser  

Willst du etwa damit sagen dass Microsoft auf diesem Briefing etwas tolles für PC Spieler angekündigt hat?
Wir müssen 2 unterschiedliche Streams angeschaut haben weil Microsoft auf meinem Bildschirm neue Features für
Xbox One Besitzer gezeigt hat.

Der richtige PC Spieler, den Microsoft so stark ins Fokus bringen wollte, ist komplett leer ausgegangen.

Sorry aber was bewegt dich denn Microsoft in Schutz zu nehmen? Mir wirfst du etwas vor und im gleichen Satz
verteidigst du hier Microsoft 

Oder ist deine Einstellung richtig weil es deine ist? Und meine ist falsch weil es meine ist und nicht der deinen entspricht?


----------



## RedDragon20 (22. Januar 2015)

Und er hat es getan. Er hat sich provozieren lassen.  

Gezeigt wurden letztlich nur Features. Der Rest muss sich eben erst zeigen. Und letzten Endes liegt es sowieso an den Entwicklern selbst, wie weit sie den PC supporten und ihre Spiele für diese Plattform optimieren.


----------



## MichaelG (22. Januar 2015)

Eigentlich hätte ich bei MS Vorstoß "das beste für die PC-Gamer" etwas mehr erwartet als DX12 nur für WIN10, WIN10 selbst und Streaming.

Z.B. eine Verzichtserklärung von Exklusive-Deals, Spiele firekt für den PC statt Portierungen und halber Fokus auf Tablet- und Handyspiele. Vielleicht aber war mrine Hoffnung zu optimistisch.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

Also bitte von Bonkic lasse ich mich doch nicht mehr provozieren 

Ich wüsste nicht warum ich Microsoft für ihren gestrigen Auftritt loben müsste und sie haben eher wieder bewiesen dass sie den PC Gaming Bereich nicht verstehen (wollen).
Total Biscuit erzählt in seinem Video genau das gleiche.

Alles was gestern an " PC Gaming Features " gezeigt wurde, war eigentlich für die Xbox 360 / Xbox One Besitzer interessant die zusätzlich mit einem PC und Tablet rumhantieren.

Der PC Spieler, den Microsoft endlich ernstnehmen wollte, ging gestern komplett leer aus.
Wenn man den unglaublich hohen Hype der letzten Wochen und Monate beachtet dann war das 
eigentlich schon wieder ein Schlag ins Gesicht vieler PC Spieler.

Microsoft hält einfach nicht sein Wort. Deswegen kritisiere ich sie sehr oft und sehr gerne.
Gestern hätten sie die enttäuschten PC Spieler (mich inklusive) bekehren können aber sie haben es wieder nicht gemacht und stattdessen haben sie Dinge angekündigt die
wieder ihre Konsolen in den Vordergrund stellt 

Na wenn sowas nicht kritisiert werden darf...


----------



## Nicoti (22. Januar 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Eigentlich hätte ich bei MS Vorstoß "das beste für die PC-Gamer" etwas mehr erwartet als DX12 nur für WIN10, WIN10 selbst und Streaming.
> Z.B. eine Verzichtserklärung von Exklusive-Deals, Spiele firekt für den PC statt Portierungen und halber Fokus auf Tablet- und Handyspiele. Vielleicht aber war mrine Hoffnung zu optimistisch.



MS hat doch viel mehr gesagt:
720p Game Streaming auf einen 1440p oder 4k monitor.
Entlastung der Highend Grafikkarten durch berechnung der Grafik durch Einsteigermodelle.
Das sie weiter gegen OpenGL kämpfen werden, und mit DirectX 12 erneut in die Schlacht ziehen, obwohl sie nun Kronos Group Mitglied sind und somit auch die OpenGL Programmierung unterstützen(finanziell oder mit eigenen Entwicklern).
Das die angekündigte VR Brille, doch nur eine AR Brille ist, aber dafür von der NASA ein Pickerl trägt.
Das sie es noch immer nicht geschaft haben, WinFS das sie mit Longhorn Testversionen ausgeliefert hatten und später zu Windows Vista oder 7 machten, brauchbar hinzubekommen(obwohl es eigentlich super lief und besser war als NTFS)
Sie nun auch zu den Top Firmen gehören die irgendwas mit "as a service" anbieten.
Es nun auch Produktpräsentationen gibt von Ihnen wo alles funktioniert und keine BlueScreens oder Freezes haben.
und so weiter...

Aber wirklich was brauchbares für PC Spieler, da muß ich dir rechtgeben, war nicht dabei


----------



## Rising-Evil (22. Januar 2015)

Microsoft, ihr Pappnasen ! 
Warum denn so ein tolles Feature wie Streamen von Xbox-Games auf Windows erst jetzt vorstellen ?
Das wär mal zur E³ 2013 echt interessant gewesen, da ja alle Sony zum "Sieger" des Konsolenkriegs ernannt haben und Microsoft von einem Fettnäpfchen ins andere getreten ist (Online-Zwang alle 24h, Region-Lock für Spiele, geringere Auflösung etc. pp.)
Also dieses Feature wäre so ziemlich der einzige Grund warum ich mir 'ne Xbox One holen sollte, denn alle anderen wichtigen Eigenschaften (z.B. der Controller, Kinect) und Spiele (Ryse, Titanfall, Dead Rising 3) laufen auch alle unter Windows...


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

720p streaming @ 30 fps.. aber sie versuchen 1080p @ 60 zu erreichen...
herrlich 

Sowas schaffen die nicht mal lokal und die wollen es streamen? Ahja stimmt ich habe die Macht der 3 weiteren virtuellen Xbones per Cloud vergessen


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (22. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Letzendlich war es nicht Mircosoft die den PC Markt geschwächt sondern wir Spieler selbst.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Sorry aber das kannst du nicht ernst meinen



Doch das meine ich. Ich geb zu das MS sich mehr auf ihre Konsolen  konzentriert hat um auch noch etwas vom Kuchen zu bekommen aber  letzendlich waren es wir Spieler die sich wie die bekloppten auf  Konsolen gestürzt haben ob du das jetzt wahrhaben willst oder nicht. Für  bestimmte Genres war und ist es nach wie vor der Renner. Das belegen  auch die Verkaufszahlen von Sportspielen, Racing Sims und sonstige  Spiele die man bequem per Gamepad auf dem Sofa spielen kann. Dazu  diverse Berichte über Entwickler die ständig meinen der PC sei Tot ( was  natürlich quatsch ist) und das sie sich mehr auf Konsolen konzentrieren  möchten da der PC sich aus ihrer Sicht nicht mehr rentiert. In der Tat  waren die Verkaufszahlen (besonders die letzten Jahre) deutlich besser  und nicht weil MS so ein schlechtes DirectX hatte. Es kann ein Teilgrund  sein aber immer in allem die Schuld bei ihnen zu suchen ist schlicht  und ergreifend unfair! Denn willst du so unfair sein musst du selbst  auch zugeben das die Games die auf Konsole programmieret wurden oft nur  sehr schlecht auf den PC portiert wurden sind aus Zeit und Kostengründen  wie die Entwickler manchmal sogar selbst zugeben haben aber vermutlich  war das auch wieder die Schuld von MS oder DirectX oder was auch immer  gelle? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben das bestimmte Genres weiterhin die Domäne  des PC's ist wie Shooter, MMORPGS, RTS. MOBA, Aufbau und Wirtschaftssims  etc aber im allgemeinen macht man mit Konsolen mehr Geld. Das hat  Mircosoft erkannt hat versucht dort mitzumischen und natürlich damit  Windows als PC Spieleplattform geschwächt. Ich kann ihnen das aber nicht  für übel nehmen da ich es an ihrer Stelle vermutlich genauso gemacht  hätte denn eine Konsole kostet nur einen Bruchteil und man muss nicht  ständig alle 3-4 Jahren aufrüsten um das Maximale aus dem Spiel zu  holen.  Das war und ist immer noch das größte Kaufargument und nicht  weil man die paar Exklusivtitel dort spielen möchte die für den ein oder  anderen durchaus ein Grund sind. Dazu noch Bequemlichkeit.



Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Angefangen von Leuten die in unzähligen  Foren Fragen stellten wie man  Spiele installiert, warum die Grafik so  schlecht aussieht, wieso man  einen Blackscreen hat und und und. Viele  hatten bzw haben keine Ahnung  was sie mit dem PC überhaupt machen  müssen und sind mit den vielen  Konfiguratiosnmöglichkeiten überfordert  die z.b ein Hardware Upgrade  mitsichbringt. Ich sprech da aus Erfahrung  da ich das Beruflich gut 10  jahre mitmachen musste.



Was du für absurd hälst ist in der Tat oft ein Tagesgeschäft von mir  gewesen da ich früher einmal PC-Servicetechniker gewesen bin. Die Leute  kamen mit den bescheuertsten Gründen zu mir. Kann mich noch gut an Fälle  erinnern wo sie einen PC vorbeibrachten und meinten der ginge nicht  mehr und was war die Ursache? Richtig die Maus war deffekt oder  Batterien waren leer. Na Super!
Fürt dich und mich ist der PC was völlig unkompliziertes aber bedenke  auch das es ihn nicht erst seit 2 Jahren gibt und die vor 10 Jahren die  Leute noch deutlich mehr Probleme damit hatten. Die heutiger Generation  bedient im Schlaf Smarthphones, Tablets und PC's oder zumindest kommen  sie damit deutlich besser klar. 



Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Die Konsole dominiert im Gaming Sektor  leider und man wird da auch nur schwer was gegen tun können.





doomkeeper schrieb:


> Na dann bin ich auf die Beweise zu dieser Behauptung gespannt.
> Dass der PC vor wenigen Jahren unattraktiv war streite ich nicht ab,   aber das kommt eben davon wenn der eigene Hersteller die eigene Platform   nicht mehr aktiv unterstützt.
> Der einzige der den PC aufbauen wollte war Valve / Steam und selbst das gibt Microsoft zu.



Nun mag sein das ich da etwas übertrieben habe. Ich hatte aber im Text  ja trotzdem erwähnt das der PC noch einige Genres dominiert. Die  Konsolen aber holen hier auch mächtig auf. Nehmen wir GTA und nein damit  meine ich nicht GTA 5. GTA hat sich mit allen Teilen immer besser auf  PS und Xbox verkauft und das belegen mehrere Verkaufscharts. Anderes  Beispiel wäre Titanfall das noch gar nicht so alt ist und obwohl ein  Shooter doch mächtig auf dem PC gefloppt ist. Ich glaube mich zu  errinnern das PC Games selbst darfüber berichtet hat. Selbst im MMORPG  Sektor nehmen sie zu da ja langsam immer mehr MMORPGS auch für Konsolen  kommen. Ich weiß noch als ich vor paar Jahren DC Universe Online gezockt  habe. Auf dem PC mehr oder weniger gefloppt, durch die Konsole aber  gerettet worden. 

Nunja genug geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






USA911 schrieb:


> Streaming braucht man nicht....



Sagt wer? Nur weil es für dich nicht in Frage kommt ist deshalb unnütz?  Es gibt immer Einsatzmöglichkeiten an die man selbst und für sich nicht  denkt. Gut ein V12 Motor eine Ente nicht aus, genauso könnte ich  argumentieren wozu brauch ich einen Ferrari der 320 kmh fährt wenn ich  mit Golf IV der jetzt nur 200km fährt mein Ziel genauso schnell  erreiche? Vor allem im Stadtverkehr und auf der Autobahn kannst bzw  darfst du die 300km eh nicht ausfahren also macht es für mich wenig Sinn  einen Ferrari zu kaufen der das 10fache von dem kostet was ich als  sinnvoll erachte. Dennoch gibt es ettliche die sich teure und schnelle  Sportwagen kaufen. Über Sinn und Unsinn kann man endlos debattieren und  es führt zu nichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiJay (22. Januar 2015)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht warum ich Microsoft für ihren gestrigen Auftritt loben müsste und sie haben eher wieder bewiesen dass sie den PC Gaming Bereich nicht verstehen (wollen).
> Total Biscuit erzählt in seinem Video genau das gleiche.



Habe das Video von TB auch gesehen. Der Mann macht ja sonst gute Videos, aber hier hat er doch einiges verfehlt. Die Konferenz war nicht speziell für PC Spieler, erst recht nicht speziell für PC Spieler mit einem sehr guten PC - das ist ja schließlich die Minderheit. Solche Spielereien wie Streaming, Videoclip Sharing etc. ist für den Durchschnittsgamer viel attraktiver. Und die Konferenz war nicht vollständig, wie zwischendurch auch behauptet wurde. Eigentlich nur ein Auszug aus den verschiedenen Anwendungsbereichen für Windows 10. Das OS ist momentan in Entwicklung und viele Features kommen noch hinzu. Man kann auch selbst testen und Feedback geben. Waren echt paar unnötige Sticheleien in dem Video, da bin ich von TB eigentlich professionelleres gewohnt. TB ist ein Hardcore Gamer und die Präsentation war an den Mainstream gerichtet. Auf der GDC wird mehr gezeigt und sonst sollte man auch einfach mal warten bis Win10 draußen ist. Dieses ganze Meckern geht doch nur unnötig auf den Blutdruck.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Doch das meine ich. Ich geb zu das MS sich mehr auf ihre Konsolen  konzentriert hat um auch noch etwas vom Kuchen zu bekommen aber  letzendlich waren es wir Spieler die sich wie die bekloppten auf  Konsolen gestürzt haben ob du das jetzt wahrhaben willst oder nicht.


Also ich habe es nicht 



> Für  bestimmte Genres war und ist es nach wie vor der Renner. Das belegen  auch die Verkaufszahlen von Sportspielen, Racing Sims und sonstige  Spiele die man bequem per Gamepad auf dem Sofa spielen kann.


Natürlich haben Konsolen diesen bequemen Vorteil weil das nunmal Konsolen sind. Aber nur weil die Verkaufszahlen auf den Konsolen so viel besser sind ist der PC gleich unwichtig?
EA ist mit seinen Sportspielen eh ein Paradebeispiel dafür wie absichtlich der PC schlecht supportet wird siehe Aussage "Der PC ist für die IGNITE Engine nicht gut genug"...

Die Entwickler machen so oft schlechte Arbeit beim PC Port, da braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn sich einige auf die Konsolen stürzen.



> Dazu  diverse Berichte über Entwickler die ständig meinen der PC sei Tot ( was  natürlich quatsch ist) und das sie sich mehr auf Konsolen konzentrieren  möchten da der PC sich aus ihrer Sicht nicht mehr rentiert. In der Tat  waren die Verkaufszahlen (besonders die letzten Jahre) deutlich besser  und nicht weil MS so ein schlechtes DirectX hatte. Es kann ein Teilgrund  sein aber immer in allem die Schuld bei ihnen zu suchen ist schlicht  und ergreifend unfair! Denn willst du so unfair sein musst du selbst  auch zugeben das die Games die auf Konsole programmieret wurden oft nur  sehr schlecht auf den PC portiert wurden sind aus Zeit und Kostengründen  wie die Entwickler manchmal sogar selbst zugeben haben aber vermutlich  war das auch wieder die Schuld von MS oder DirectX oder was auch immer  gelle?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiß nicht wie du darauf kommst dass ich absolut jede negative Schlagzeile mit Microsoft in Verbindung setze?
Microsoft genießt ihren DirectX Monopol und deswegen haben sie die letzten Jahre nix für die bessere Optimierung getan.
Warum steht OpenGL und Mantle in den Startlöchern wenn Microsoft keinen Fehler gemacht haben soll?

DirectX frisst unnötig viel Performance weil Microsoft sich für den PC einfach nicht mehr interessiert hat und es nicht für nötig hielt hier große Fortschritte zu machen.
Jetzt da Konkurrenz im Anmarsch ist rührt sich MS auf einmal vom Fleck und macht genau das was Mantle und OpenGL angepeilt haben... Komischer Zufall 

Natürlich trifft Microsoft eine große Schuld ihrer eigenen Platform weil es ihr Betriebsystem und ihr DirectX ist. Selbstverständlich hängt auch sehr vieles von der Kompetenz
der Entwickler ab. Es ist aber Microsofts Pflicht aktive Unterstützung anzubieten... Aber dann würden sie ja den PC noch besser machen und sich selber Konkurrenz machen.. Verstehst?
Bei Xbox supporten sie die Entwickler auch ohne Ende und warum ist das nicht auf dem PC möglich?
Am Ende müssen es Kartenhersteller wie Nvidia machen weil sie eine bessere Performance auf den eigenen Grafikkarten erzielen möchten...



> Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben das bestimmte Genres weiterhin die Domäne  des PC's ist wie Shooter, MMORPGS, RTS. MOBA, Aufbau und Wirtschaftssims  etc aber im allgemeinen macht man mit Konsolen mehr Geld. Das hat  Mircosoft erkannt hat versucht dort mitzumischen und natürlich damit  Windows als PC Spieleplattform geschwächt. Ich kann ihnen das aber nicht  für übel nehmen da ich es an ihrer Stelle vermutlich genauso gemacht  hätte denn eine Konsole kostet nur einen Bruchteil und man muss nicht  ständig alle 3-4 Jahren aufrüsten um das Maximale aus dem Spiel zu  holen.  Das war und ist immer noch das größte Kaufargument und nicht  weil man die paar Exklusivtitel dort spielen möchte die für den ein oder  anderen durchaus ein Grund sind. Dazu noch Bequemlichkeit.



Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wie man die bestehende Kundschaft absichtlich schlecht behandelt. Beim besten Willen nicht. Wirtschaft hin oder her.
Sie haben sich eine eigene Konkurrenz aufgebaut und behandeln die hauseigene PC Platform als eine bessere Konkurrenz zu der man nicht stehen möchte.
Xbox Sparte pushen ist das eine, aber den PC absichtlich absaufen zu lassen, damit die Xbox Sektion attraktiv wirkt, ist schon fast fahrlässig, sorry.



> Nun mag sein das ich da etwas übertrieben habe. Ich hatte aber im Text  ja trotzdem erwähnt das der PC noch einige Genres dominiert. Die  Konsolen aber holen hier auch mächtig auf. Nehmen wir GTA und nein damit  meine ich nicht GTA 5. GTA hat sich mit allen Teilen immer besser auf  PS und Xbox verkauft und das belegen mehrere Verkaufscharts.



Also mit gewissen Beispielen wäre ich etwas vorsichtig weil weder du noch ich wirklich wissen wie viel Geld generiert wird und wie die Lizenzen funktionieren etc.
Die PC Version braucht eben etwas mehr Arbeit aber dafür sind die Ergebnisse auch viel besser 

Viele Entwickler haben den Mehrwert der PC Version leider bis heute nicht verstanden. Wenn man die PC Spieler jahrelang schlecht behandelt hat braucht man sich heute nicht wundern wenn die Verkaufszahlen, im Vergleich zu den Konsolen,
immer so viel kleiner sind. Ursache und Auswirkung! An dieser Situation sind viele Hersteller selber schuld weil sie der Meinung waren alles mit den Kunden machen zu können 



> Anderes  Beispiel wäre Titanfall das noch gar nicht so alt ist und obwohl ein  Shooter doch mächtig auf dem PC gefloppt ist. Ich glaube mich zu  errinnern das PC Games selbst darfüber berichtet hat.


Das ist wiederrum ein tolles Beispiel wie EA / Microsoft krampfhaft versucht haben es als ein Xbox One Titel zu verkaufen und die stärkste Platform (Steam) links liegen gelassen haben.
Und wofür? Damit EA ihr Origin und Microsoft ihr Xbox One pushen können. yay
Was hats gebracht? Ein interessanter Shooter dem die Puste viel zu schnell ausgegangen ist und auf dem PC keinen Fuß fassen konnte.

Ich war ziemlich angetan von Titanfall aber so ein Geschäft unterstütze ich nicht -> Franchise hat weniger Käufer

Wieder ein Beispiel dafür wie künstliche Exklusivität ein neues Franchise und (wieder mal) die ehrlichen Kunden/Konsumenten leiden müssen, weil irgendwelche Anzugträger einfach mal so gefühlt den halben Markt absichtlich ausgrenzen wollen
und am Ende ratlos sind warum es nicht klappt 
Am Ende heult man wieder rum dass ein neues Franchise es ja so schwer hat.

Sie machen oft keine vollwertigen Spiele mehr sondern Modelle/Konzepte um den Konsumenten ohne nennenswerten Mehrwerte zu ködern.


----------



## doomkeeper (22. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Habe das Video von TB auch gesehen. Der Mann macht ja sonst gute Videos, aber hier hat er doch einiges verfehlt. Die Konferenz war nicht speziell für PC Spieler, erst recht nicht speziell für PC Spieler mit einem sehr guten PC - das ist ja schließlich die Minderheit. Solche Spielereien wie Streaming, Videoclip Sharing etc. ist für den Durchschnittsgamer viel attraktiver. Und die Konferenz war nicht vollständig, wie zwischendurch auch behauptet wurde. Eigentlich nur ein Auszug aus den verschiedenen Anwendungsbereichen für Windows 10. Das OS ist momentan in Entwicklung und viele Features kommen noch hinzu. Man kann auch selbst testen und Feedback geben. Waren echt paar unnötige Sticheleien in dem Video, da bin ich von TB eigentlich professionelleres gewohnt. TB ist ein Hardcore Gamer und die Präsentation war an den Mainstream gerichtet. Auf der GDC wird mehr gezeigt und sonst sollte man auch einfach mal warten bis Win10 draußen ist. Dieses ganze Meckern geht doch nur unnötig auf den Blutdruck.



Beim besten Willen aber hier redest du dir etwas sehr schön... mein Lieber.

Nach den ganzen Statements der letzten Wochen "Wir haben den PC vernachlässigt aber jetzt nehmen wir ihn genau so ernst wie einen Konsolenspieler!"
präsentiert man auf so einer wichtigen Konferenz Dinge die nix mit einem PC Gamer am Hut haben?

Hallo wir reden hier von Windows 10 inkl. DirectX 12 und all den Versprechungen der letzten Monate?

Sorry aber ich habe keinerlei Verständnis dafür wie man jetzt mit dem Argument daherkommt dass es keine "spezielle PC Gamer Konferenz" war  
Ne es ist ja nur Microsoft auf dem so ziemlich der gesamte Spielemarkt befindet. Nicht der Rede wert... lol.


----------



## belakor602 (22. Januar 2015)

BiJay schrieb:


> Habe das Video von TB auch gesehen. Der Mann macht ja sonst gute Videos, aber hier hat er doch einiges verfehlt. Die Konferenz war nicht speziell für PC Spieler, erst recht nicht speziell für PC Spieler mit einem sehr guten PC - das ist ja schließlich die Minderheit. Solche Spielereien wie Streaming, Videoclip Sharing etc. ist für den Durchschnittsgamer viel attraktiver. Und die Konferenz war nicht vollständig, wie zwischendurch auch behauptet wurde. Eigentlich nur ein Auszug aus den verschiedenen Anwendungsbereichen für Windows 10. Das OS ist momentan in Entwicklung und viele Features kommen noch hinzu. Man kann auch selbst testen und Feedback geben. Waren echt paar unnötige Sticheleien in dem Video, da bin ich von TB eigentlich professionelleres gewohnt. TB ist ein Hardcore Gamer und die Präsentation war an den Mainstream gerichtet. Auf der GDC wird mehr gezeigt und sonst sollte man auch einfach mal warten bis Win10 draußen ist. Dieses ganze Meckern geht doch nur unnötig auf den Blutdruck.



Du hast wohl nicht mitgekriegt wie Phil Spencer (oder irgendein anderer MS heini) große Töne gespuckt hat wie großes für den PC-SPIELER bei dieser Konferenz angekündigt wird. Rausgekommen ist nichts. Klar das Event an sich war nicht an Spieler gerichtet, es wurde trotzdem großes "versprochen" bze angedeutet. Am Ende kam nix.


----------



## restX3 (22. Januar 2015)

Ganz schön enttäuschend das Ganze. Ausser DirectX 12 war nix dabei was mich als PC User/Gamer so richtig bewegt.
Phil Spencer machte seine Xbox Werbung und das wars auch schon mit dem PC Gaming. Der Rest dieses PR Events interessierte mich nicht wirklich. Viel schnick schnack was ich persönlich überhaupt nicht brauche.


----------



## Schakar (22. Januar 2015)

Solang nicht klar ist, welche Daten und in welchem Umfang an wen gesendet werde interesiert mich Win10 nicht! Schon der Online ZWANG bei den neuen Konsolen ist Grund genug, mir kein solches Ding zu kaufen. Was ist denn, wenn mein Provider mal Probleme hat oder ich die Konsole mit in den Urlaub nemen will (Wohnwagen z.b.)? Früher kein Problem, heute unmöglich .

Die sammel und schnüffel Wut der Amis nervt echt nur noch!


----------



## BiJay (22. Januar 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Du hast wohl nicht mitgekriegt wie Phil Spencer (oder irgendein anderer MS heini) große Töne gespuckt hat wie großes für den PC-SPIELER bei dieser Konferenz angekündigt wird. Rausgekommen ist nichts. Klar das Event an sich war nicht an Spieler gerichtet, es wurde trotzdem großes "versprochen" bze angedeutet. Am Ende kam nix.



Also eigentlich wurde gesagt, dass im Verlauf des Jahres mehr Infos dazu geben wird, nicht speziell auf dieser Konferenz. Vermutet wurde nur, dass hier mehr dazu kommt. Und wie ich schon woanders schrieb, hatte ich da keine hohen Erwartungen. Bei der GDC kann ich mir da mehr vorstellen.


----------



## Bravestarr1701 (23. Januar 2015)

Schakar schrieb:


> Solang nicht klar ist, welche Daten und in welchem Umfang an wen gesendet werde interesiert mich Win10 nicht! Schon der Online ZWANG bei den neuen Konsolen ist Grund genug, mir kein solches Ding zu kaufen. Was ist denn, wenn mein Provider mal Probleme hat oder ich die Konsole mit in den Urlaub nemen will (Wohnwagen z.b.)? Früher kein Problem, heute unmöglich .
> 
> Die sammel und schnüffel Wut der Amis nervt echt nur noch!



Na dann haste mal nen halben Tag kein Internet, ist ja nicht so das sowas ständig vor kommt. Ich bin bei Kevag-Telekom (Kabelnetbetreiber in meiner Region von KD) und hatte jetzt in 2 Jahren mal einen Ausfall von 30min. Gestorben bin ich jetzt nicht  Im Urlaub kann das natürlich problematisch sein wenn man kein Tethering fähiges Gerät hat, was aber die meisten heutzutage aber haben. Tethering funktioniert bei Konsolen probelmlos (zumindest auf den neuen Generationen) kann aber durchaus etwas langsam sein je nach Gerät. Das Problem ist dann evtl die nicht vorhandene Datenflat auf euren Smartphones. Ich hab z.b 1500 MB bevor ich ISDN Geschwindigkeit falle, verbrauche die aber selten. Alternativ kannst du dir ja ein Hotel/Ferienwohnung suchen die Wlan Hotspots anbieten.
Die viel wichtigere Frage ist aber warum man auch im Urlaub noch unbedingt zocken muss?  Bei Regentagen gibt es auch genügend Dinge die man tun kann und zur Not spielt man mit der Freundin rum. Freund geht natürlich auch


----------



## alu355 (23. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 schrieb:


> Na dann haste mal nen halben Tag kein Internet, ist ja nicht so das sowas ständig vor kommt. Ich...hatte jetzt in 2 Jahren mal einen Ausfall von 30min. Gestorben bin ich jetzt nicht



Wohl wieder ein Fall von "Ich bin Deutschland"? 
Gratulation, du hast stabiles Internet und du glaubst es nicht...ich auch! 
Komm Highfive drauf! 
Komisch nur, (gefühlte) 15 - 20% meiner Freunde und Bekannten haben regelmäßig Ausfälle und je nach Fall in variabler Form.
Also entweder es gibt über Wochen dauernd disconnects oder es läuft mal wieder zwei, drei Tage nichts (das Telefon funzt je nach Anbieter dann auch nicht, aber hey - jeder hat bestimmt ein Handy im Notfall).
Und nein, das trifft nicht nur "Landeier" und nein, an ihrer Peripherie oder ihren Computersetups liegt es nicht.
Ich werd mal denen erklären das man das ja wohl nicht als "ständig vorkommen" bezeichnen kann, also ist ja alles gut.
Ich glaube ich wollte in nächster Zeit eh nicht mehr eingeladen werden.  

Unabhängig davon muß ich sagen, bin ich freudig überrascht, daß MS einem doch ein ganzes Jahr Zeit zum Upgraden läßt.
Ein Jahr offene Betaphase, die wie üblich regen Zulauf und Testerei haben wird.
Und kurz vor Ablauf schau ich mir an was dabei bei all den Teilnehmern so herausgekommen ist.
Dann wird umgestiegen - oder nicht.


----------



## Schakar (23. Januar 2015)

Bravestarr1701 du verstehst die Problematik nicht. Wenn ich ein einzelspieler Spiel spiele, wozu brauch ich dann normal eine online Verbindung? CD/DVD rein, dran an das TV Gerät und Spaß haben! Es gibt keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum ich für sowas meine Daten "flat" *hust* belasten müßte.
Und wenn du Pech hast, kann auch deine Leitung mal Tage lang ausfallen. Müssen die nur mal irgend wo nen Verteilerkasten neu machen z.B. oder wie bei mir, wo Bauarbeiter mit nem Bagger aus versehen die Leitung gekappt haben. Meinste die bekommen das in 30 Minuten hin?
Außerdem geht es MS, NSA und sonst wen nix an, wann ich wo wie lange Zocke oder Surfe! Wenn die Amis nen Polizei Staat haben wollen deren Bier. Aber nicht mit mir!!


----------

